
The Not-So-Surprising Survival of Foursquare - leothekim
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-not-so-surprising-survival-of-foursquare
======
ostyn
I had never thought _that_ would be the data Foursquare would profit from.
Enhanced location data... Interesting read.

